# Mazer Doser Tinkering



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was just having a play around with the Mazzer Major Doser while the rest of its over at the paint shop.

I'd been playing around with different raised central Columns using a plastic lens hood and also a couple narrower metal 58mm lens hoods.

<img alt="iframe>" src="//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src='

__
https://flic.kr/p/16573311102
'>










<img alt="p>










<img src=[/IMG]Mazzer Major Doser by urbangonzo, on Flickr[/img]

The first one dubbed as the witches hat.

The second version I've made higher using 2x 58mm metal lens hoods with an Anfim cone on the top.

[IMG alt="<a href=[/IMG] <img class=]https://...m" rel="external nofollow">Mazzer Major Doser by urbangonzo, on Flickr[/img]

The thinking is that the grinds exit the burr chute and hits the column.

  



 

Think it will work?


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

certainly looks like it should work. be interesting to see what it's like for static buildup...


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

Yeah, I'd be concerned about static too. How high is it? I can't tell for sure. The ground coming out of the burr chamber on the major shoot almost straight across the doser to the far wall, where they then drop down and accumulate...unless you leave the sheet metal finger guard in place. I'm not sure this will keep grinds from sticking to the doser wall, but maybe? I'd like to hear how it turns out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll let you know it turns out when I get the Major back from the paint shop.

I used an upturned spice tub wrapped in aluminium foil on the SJ and it didn't cause any static issues.

As the lens hoods are metal I thought it wouldn't generate static say compared to plastic.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the prototype for lowering the forks on my Mazzer Major. This allows the 3D printed of funnel to fit under.

It work fine with the naked PF.

The narrower hole in the schnozzola works better IMO too.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You could use two short lengths of S/less or chromed tube instead of timber packers (chrome tube = offcuts from plumbing )


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> You could use two short lengths of S/less or chromed tube instead of timber packers (chrome tube = offcuts from plumbing )


Cheers Frank. I've also got some black plastic sheet that's about 6mm thick that I could cut to size. Chrome pipe sounds a good option.


----------

